# No Clock on STB



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

Does anybody knows why there is no clock display on any set top boxes for Directv? Mostly all Cable TV have a time display on the in front of their boxes. Why not satellite tv?


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

It's an added cost that very few people probably use. Press info on the remote and the time will show in the info banner.


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

I thought it was a patent issue.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

toobs said:


> I thought it was a patent issue.


Yeah, I don't know about that one.

I guess I wouldn't be all too surprised for someone to patent a 'clock' on an appliance but my microwave, stove, and weather station all have clocks on the front of them. Perhaps they pay licensing fees to do so. 

Anyway, I have no idea about a patent or lack thereof. Maybe someone else can chime in on this issue.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I bought a $9.00 digital clock and it fits perfectly under the screen of my Sony TV. All of my receivers are behind closed doors so a clock would help me anyway.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It's the second most common complaint a friend reminds me of, just after them not separating SD and HD channels.


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

Do you have the link to the clock? I need to get one <laugh>.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

On behalf of the millions of former VCR owners...I see this as a blessing.

Unless you like to look at a flashing *12:00 *clock every time the power surges or goes out...


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

toobs said:


> Do you have the link to the clock? I need to get one <laugh>.


Ask and you shall receive. 

http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/my-time-large-display-electric-alarm-clock/ID=prod6102385-product

It's only available in store, the trouble is it may be difficult to find a Walgreens. :lol:

I crack me up.


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

I need big numbers, this one still fit just under the screen. You can see if from the other side of the room no problem.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002JINY90/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Way back there were two models of DSS Directv receivers from Uniden, that had a clock display, which could change to Channel # instead. Models were UDS-200 & UDS-100.


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

Hit info, its in the banner.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Here ya go clock enthusiasts...

http://footage.shutterstock.com/clip-2819779-stock-footage-closeup-video-of-clock-radio-with-blinking-red.html


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> On behalf of the millions of former VCR owners...I see this as a blessing.


So do I... I have a clock on the wall, clock on my remote control and clock if I press "info". I don't need one staring me in the face that I'd just put "lightdims" on.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> It's the second most common complaint a friend reminds me of, just after them not separating SD and HD channels.


NOT separating SD and HD channels?! I see this as a MAJOR feature!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Here ya go clock enthusiasts...
> 
> http://footage.shutterstock.com/clip-2819779-stock-footage-closeup-video-of-clock-radio-with-blinking-red.html


OMG! You can buy one of those 'films' for only $79.00!! An animated GIF would do the trick, too.

I looked briefly in TV apps and at the weather channel to see if there was something that'd display the time much larger than the banner. No luck.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

cadet502 said:


> I need big numbers, this one still fit just under the screen. You can see if from the other side of the room no problem.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002JINY90/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00


Wow i could a use a clock like that when i get "distracted" from a tv show and i realize i have to go to work rather than looking for the remote or cellphone :lol:


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

kevinturcotte said:


> NOT separating SD and HD channels?! I see this as a MAJOR feature!


++++++++1111111


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I wear a watch.


(and have a pendulum clock on the wall, a "smart phone" on my person, and a laptop on the table next to me)


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I just hit the info button.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Maybe the OP is a clock addict. :sure:


----------



## bjamin82 (Sep 4, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> It's the second most common complaint a friend reminds me of, just after them not separating SD and HD channels.





kevinturcotte said:


> NOT separating SD and HD channels?! I see this as a MAJOR feature!





Billzebub said:


> ++++++++1111111


Same here, Major feature over everyone else.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Who worries about time (retired here). :sure:


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

usnret said:


> Who worries about time (retired here). :sure:


Same here.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

toobs said:


> Does anybody knows why there is no clock display on any set top boxes for Directv?


"Short answer": there isn't a need for a digital display, so adding one would cost more.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

I think the simple answer is that with the changing times there is less need for a digital display. Many DVD players dont even have them anymore. More than anything it appears to be a cost saving measure.

EDIT: more or less what VOS said.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Xsabresx said:


> EDIT: more or less what VOS said.


and everyone else that replied.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

It would be useful if the screen saver included a clock large enough to be seen anywhere in the room, and the cost to install.... an hour of programming time, or less.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Laxguy said:


> It would be useful if the screen saver included a clock large enough to be seen anywhere in the room, and the cost to install.... an hour of programming time, or less.


Neat idea.

At the same time...they could play Disco music in the background of the screensaver and complete the retro experience.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Neat idea.
> 
> At the same time...they could play Disco music in the background of the screensaver and complete the retro experience.


Na, if they wanted to really be retro, the clock would have to flash 12:00 perpetually.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

usnret said:


> Who worries about time (retired here). :sure:


Retired, but busier than I was when I worked by a good portion. I just need to learn how to say no (too many volunteer jobs).


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> It's the second most common complaint a friend reminds me of, just after them not separating SD and HD channels.


Ok, I need help with that one. Please explain that!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"inkahauts" said:


> Ok, I need help with that one. Please explain that!


He said he liked them separate so that when they added one, it was easily noticed. I just told him we didn't need that, we had the SixtoReport.

Honestly, I've seen more problems with that method. Even he gets frustrated when his parents will tune to the low number SD channel instead of the HD.

As for a clock, I turn down all my LEDs, so would there too. I had enough trouble with my Eye of Mordor record light.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Davenlr said:


> Na, if they wanted to really be retro, the clock would have to flash 12:00 perpetually.


:lol:


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

I usually find a lit clock very distracting near any TV, and that was always the first thing that I'd turn off, same as I do with the lights on every DirecTV receiver.

Boot, turn the lights off, go ... it also helps to know if the box has been re-booted for any reason (because the lights will be back on) ... and it's optional so it's there for those that like it.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"dpeters11" said:


> He said he liked them separate so that when they added one, it was easily noticed. I just told him we didn't need that, we had the SixtoReport.
> 
> Honestly, I've seen more problems with that method. Even he gets frustrated when his parents will tune to the low number SD channel instead of the HD.
> 
> As for a clock, I turn down all my LEDs, so would there too. I had enough trouble with my Eye of Mordor record light.


Tv messages and banners aren't enough huh? Separate channel number is terrible, IMHO.


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

spartanstew said:


> I wear a watch.
> 
> (and have a pendulum clock on the wall, a "smart phone" on my person, and a laptop on the table next to me)


I've got a wall clock above the TV.....

In the same "rack" with my DVR is a VCR AND a DVD recorder..both of those have clocks that are set to "--:--" LOL

There's a wall clock in the den which adjoins my family room, I can see it from the couch.

:lol:


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"inkahauts" said:


> Tv messages and banners aren't enough huh? Separate channel number is terrible, IMHO.


+3.14159


----------

